# μία συγ(γ)νώμη / ένα συγ(γ)νώμη



## GeorgeA (Oct 4, 2012)

Γεια σας.

Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις: 

1) Είναι σωστό το "ένα συγνώμη" ή όχι κι αν είναι, κάτω από ποιες προϋποθέσεις;
2) Γιατί χρειάζεται δεύτερο "γ" αφού ποτέ δεν το λέμε.

Με βάση τα δύο λεξικά που κοίταξα (Τριανταφυλλίδη και Μπαμπινιώτη) 
Το σωστό είναι "η συγγνώμη" και όχι "το συγνώμη".

Ένα (μεγάλο) συγ(γ)νώμη 119.000 φορές στο Γούγλη
Μία (μεγάλη) συγ(γ)νώμη" 195.600 φορές στο Γούγλη

Επίσης, παρ' όλο που δεν το αναφέρω λεπτομερώς, οι μισές σχεδόν αναφορές στο Γούγλη ήταν με ένα "γ" και όχι με δύο γάμα. Με βάση όμως τα δύο λεξικά, στο γραπτό λόγο πρέπει να μπαίνει και το "γ". Προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να διατηρούμε στο γραπτό λόγο κάτι που κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί προφορικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Πρώτα πρώτα, να πω ένα :) καλησπέρα, Γιώργο. (Το γιατί μπορώ να το πω, μάλλον είναι μια προφορική ευκολία, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την τεκμηριώσω. Ίσως εννοείται «να πω έναν λόγο: καλησπέρα». Θα περιμένω κι εγώ να διαβάσω με ενδιαφέρον.)

Μετά, τι εννοείς «Γιατί χρειάζεται δεύτερο "γ" αφού ποτέ δεν το λέμε»; Εγώ πάντα το λέω. :) Και στον συγγραφέα, και στην εγγραφή. Τα λέω με ένα γ, φυσικά! :)

Η ουσία είναι ότι υπάρχουν πολλές σύνθετες λέξεις με πρώτο συνθετικό το συν που έχουν δώσει διπλό σύμφωνο (όχι μόνο συγγνώμη, π.χ., αλλά και συλλείτουργο, σύρριζα, συμμετοχή) αλλά ακούγονται με απλό (λογικό: αφού δεν έχουμε μακρύ, διπλό σύμφωνο!). Εδώ διατηρούμε την παλιά ορθογραφία τους.


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η συγγνώμη είναι η απόλυτη εξαίρεση των στοιχειωδών κανόνων της προφοράς. Γράφουμε μεν δύο γάμμα, αλλά δεν προφέρουμε "συγκνώμη" ούτε καν κάποιο είδος "νγ" ή παρατεταμένου γάμμα, όπως κάνουμε καμιά φορά με τον συγγραφέα ή το συγγνωστό. Πρόκειται για μία από τις περιπτώσεις όπου συλλαμβάνω τον εαυτό μου οφσάιντ γιατί δεν μου πάει να το γράψω με ένα γάμμα, όσο κι αν δεν καταφέρνω να βρω μια πειστική δικαιολογία. Έχω πάντως μια αμυδρή εντύπωση ότι κάπου το είχαμε ξανααναφέρει αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Βιαστικά επειδή βιάζομαι (όχι «βι-άζομαι»):
Γράφω _συγγνώμη_ και _καινούργιος_.
Λέω και γράφω _με το καλημέρα,
του έκοψα την καλημέρα._


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> Έχω πάντως μια αμυδρή εντύπωση ότι κάπου το είχαμε ξανααναφέρει αυτό.



Ναι, εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)/page18

(Άσχετο με το θέμα: Πώς το κάνετε ρε παιδιά να καλύπτετε όλο το λινκ με μία λέξη για να μην παραθέτω ολόκληρο αυτό το μακρινάρι κάθε φορά που παραθέτω ένα λινκ; )


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Δεν ενοχλεί να φαίνεται ένας σύνδεσμος. Όποιος τον βλέπει ξέρει αμέσως πού οδηγεί. Το πρόγραμμα φροντίζει άλλωστε και το μακρινάρι γίνεται 30 χαρακτήρες μόνο. 

Μπορείς ωστόσο να κρύψεις το σύνδεσμο πίσω από μια λέξη ή φράση επιλέγοντας τη λέξη ή φράση και πατώντας στη συνέχεια στο εικονίδιο με την υδρόγειο αριστερά από το φάκελο. Στο πλαίσιο που ανοίγει αντιγράφεις το σύνδεσμο.


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 5, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ nickel, σχετικά με τους συνδέσμους.



> Βιαστικά επειδή βιάζομαι (όχι «βι-άζομαι»):
> Γράφω συγγνώμη και καινούργιος.
> Λέω και γράφω με το καλημέρα,
> του έκοψα την καλημέρα.



Κατάλαβα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Ναι, εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16-Λεξιπλασίες-(Nonce-words)/page18


Παράκληση, GeorgeA, να μην βάζεις παραπομπές σε σελίδες (όπως η παραπάνω), διότι δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις (δλδ αριθμός ποστ ανά σελίδα)· ο σωστός τρόπος είναι να πατήσεις στο ποστ που σ' ενδιαφέρει το νούμερό του (#xx πάνω δεξιά), οπότε και παίρνεις λινκ κατευθείαν για τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση. Εγώ πχ δεν μπορώ τώρα να δω τι λικνάρισες.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 5, 2012)

Η δική μου λόξα: γράφω και λέω _συγνώμη_. Αλλά _καινούργιος_.
Τη συγνώμη τη γράφω με ένα γάμα επειδή στον προφορικό μου λόγο δεν ακούγεται ούτε γκ ούτε νγ. Το καινούργιος επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι η σωστή του γραφή, αφού προέρχεται από το καινός και το έργο. (Εδώ διαφωνώ με τα λεξικά --και όχι μόνο ;)-- που το θέλουν _καινούριος_)

Συγνώμη για την ελαφρώς αφρόντιστη γραφή -είναι που δεν ήπια ακόμη τον δεύτερο καφέ.


----------



## GeorgeA (Oct 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Παράκληση, GeorgeA, να μην βάζεις παραπομπές σε σελίδες (όπως η παραπάνω), διότι δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις (δλδ αριθμός ποστ ανά σελίδα)· ο σωστός τρόπος είναι να πατήσεις στο ποστ που σ' ενδιαφέρει το νούμερό του (#xx πάνω δεξιά), οπότε και παίρνεις λινκ κατευθείαν για τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση. Εγώ πχ δεν μπορώ τώρα να δω τι λικνάρισες.



Για δοκίμασε τώρα. 

Μαθαίνω. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Για δοκίμασε τώρα.
> 
> Μαθαίνω. :)


Σωστός!

 Lexilogia urls 102: Πάμε πάλι: Πώς δημιουργούμε συνδέσμους :)


----------



## maniac (Oct 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι η συγγνώμη είναι η απόλυτη εξαίρεση των στοιχειωδών κανόνων της προφοράς. Γράφουμε μεν δύο γάμμα, αλλά δεν προφέρουμε "συγκνώμη" ούτε καν κάποιο είδος "νγ" ή παρατεταμένου γάμμα, όπως κάνουμε καμιά φορά με τον συγγραφέα ή το συγγνωστό. Πρόκειται για μία από τις περιπτώσεις όπου συλλαμβάνω τον εαυτό μου οφσάιντ γιατί δεν μου πάει να το γράψω με ένα γάμμα, όσο κι αν δεν καταφέρνω να βρω μια πειστική δικαιολογία. Έχω πάντως μια αμυδρή εντύπωση ότι κάπου το είχαμε ξανααναφέρει αυτό.


Παίρνω αφορμή από το μήνυμα και αναρωτιέμαι, για ποιο λόγο εδώ και κάποια χρόνια σε όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης (και όχι μόνο) σχεδόν οι πάντες επιμένουν να προφέρουν τις σύνθετες λέξεις συγγραφέας, έγγραφο ως συγκραφέας, έγκραφο.
Κάποιοι είναι αμόρφωτοι, οι υπόλοιποι τι πάθανε?
Πρόκειται για συνωμοσία, μόδα, μιμητισμό?
Αλήθεια, με βάση αυτή τη λογική, πώς θα προφέρανε όλοι αυτοί τις λέξεις συγχωρώ, συγχέω, συγχρωτισμός χωρίς να στραμπουλήξουν τη γλώσσα τους?


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Καλησπέρα, καλωσόρισες.

Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο είδος ακουστικής «αχρωματοψίας» (που δεν αποκλείεται να έχει και όνομα): θα πιστεύουν ότι ο _συγγραφέας_ προφέρεται σαν τον _συγγενή_. Σημαίνει ίσως ότι δεν έχουν πειστεί από τα ακούσματα λέξεων σαν τον _συγγραφέα_ ότι κάποια -_γγ_- προφέρονται έτσι και κάποια άλλα αλλιώς. Αλήθεια, έχετε ακούσει να λένε τον _συγγενή_ ή το _αγγούρι_ [σινγενί] και [ανγούρι];

Βέβαια, κατά την προσέγγιση «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους», θα σου πω «κι εσύ βάζεις ? αντί για ;». :)
(Και τώρα θα τα ακούσω από τον Ζάζουλα ότι τρομοκρατώ τους νέους...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

Οι συγγενείς και το αγγούρι προφέρονται κάτι ανάμεσα σε συνκενείς/συνγκενείς και ανκούρι/ανγκούρι -τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου αφτιά, από τον πολύ κόσμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2012)

maniac said:


> Παίρνω αφορμή από το μήνυμα και αναρωτιέμαι, για ποιο λόγο εδώ και κάποια χρόνια σε όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης (και όχι μόνο) σχεδόν οι πάντες επιμένουν να προφέρουν τις σύνθετες λέξεις συγγραφέας, έγγραφο ως συγκραφέας, έγκραφο.
> Κάποιοι είναι αμόρφωτοι, οι υπόλοιποι τι πάθανε;


Καλώς όρισες, Maniac. 
Έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ έχω φίλη φιλόλογο που προφέρει _έγκραφο _και _συγκραφέας_. Εννοείται ότι οι μαθητές έχουν κάθε λόγο να μιμηθούν την καθηγήτριά τους.


----------



## maniac (Oct 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλησπέρα, καλωσόρισες.
> 
> Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο είδος ακουστικής «αχρωματοψίας» (που δεν αποκλείεται να έχει και όνομα): θα πιστεύουν ότι ο _συγγραφέας_ προφέρεται σαν τον _συγγενή_. Σημαίνει ίσως ότι δεν έχουν πειστεί από τα ακούσματα λέξεων σαν τον _συγγραφέα_ ότι κάποια -_γγ_- προφέρονται έτσι και κάποια άλλα αλλιώς. Αλήθεια, έχετε ακούσει να λένε τον _συγγενή_ ή το _αγγούρι_ [σινγενί] και [ανγούρι];
> 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο για το ερωτηματικό και για κάποιο λόγο περίμενα την παρατήρηση όταν έβαζα το αγγλικό (έχω ανεπτυγμένη διαίσθηση!).
Ο λόγος είναι, ότι πρέπει να γυρίσω στο αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο για να βάλω το ελληνικό ερωτηματικό, εκτός αν είναι κάπου κρυμμένο στο ελληνικό και δεν το βλέπω.
Σου υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα το ξανακάνω. Αλλά, όλο και κάπου θα με πιάσεις!
Δεν είμαι ούτε φιλόλογος, ούτε μεταφράστρια, απλά δεν αντέχω να βλέπω την γλώσσα μας να καταστρέφεται.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

maniac said:


> Πρέπει να γυρίσω στο αγγλικό πληκτρολόγιο για να βάλω το ελληνικό ερωτηματικό, εκτός αν είναι κάπου κρυμμένο στο ελληνικό και δεν το βλέπω.


Στο ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο το ερωτηματικό ; βγαίνει πατώντας το πλήκτρο q.


----------



## maniac (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Καλώς όρισες, Maniac.
> Έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ έχω φίλη φιλόλογο που προφέρει _έγκραφο _και _συγκραφέας_. Εννοείται ότι οι μαθητές έχουν κάθε λόγο να μιμηθούν την καθηγήτριά τους.


Για τους πιο νέους το καταλαβαίνω. Έτσι τους το μαθαίνουν κάποιοι αγράμματοι καθηγητές και δάσκαλοι (έχω γνωρίσει μερικούς από δαύτους).
Οι πιο μεγάλοι όμως, τι έπαθαν; Αμνησία; 
Εγώ πάντως αλλιώς το διδάχτηκα. Και όλοι κάποτε, αλλιώς το προφέραμε.


----------



## maniac (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στο ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο το ερωτηματικό ; βγαίνει πατώντας το πλήκτρο q.



Ευχαριστώ, τώρα νιώθω μεγάλος μαλάκας! Έχω βέβαια ένα πληκτρολόγιο που έχει μόνο τους αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες τυπωμένους στα πλήκτρα (δεν είμαι και τυφλή), παρόλ' αυτά θα έπρεπε να το έχω ανακαλύψει ως τώρα.
;;;;;;;;;;; Τώρα το φχαριστιέμαι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Είναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που το εγκεφαλογράφημα εγώ το προφέρω ενγκ- και όλοι οι άλλοι εγκ-


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που το εγκεφαλογράφημα εγώ το προφέρω ενγκ- και όλοι οι άλλοι εγκ-



Δηλαδή σαν το "γκέμια"; Εκτός του ότι είναι δύσκολο να το προφέρεις, είναι και κακόηχο.


----------



## maniac (Oct 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Είναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που το εγκεφαλογράφημα εγώ το προφέρω ενγκ- και όλοι οι άλλοι εγκ-


Ε όχι και όλοι οι άλλοι! Εγώ πάντως το προφέρω ενγκ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Είναι τρόπος έκφρασης της SBE που τον έχουμε καταλάβει οι υπόλοιποι. Όταν λέει «όλοι οι άλλοι», εννοεί «οι δύο φίλοι που άκουσα κάποτε να λένε “εγκεφαλογράφημα” και μου φάνηκε αρκετά περίεργος ο τρόπος που το είπαν ώστε να κάνω νοερή σημείωση». Διότι τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να εννοεί; Ότι μαγνητοφώνησε ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό κομμάτι του πληθυσμού και έβγαλε στατιστικά συμπεράσματα όπως αυτά που δημοσιεύει για κάποιες λέξεις το _Longman Pronunciation Dictionary_: chrysanthemum _BrE poll panel preference_: [krɪˈsænθəməm] 61% [krɪˈzænθəməm] 39%; Δεν το αποκλείω, αλλά δεν το θεωρώ και πιθανό.
:)


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το "όλοι" σημαίνει όλοι οι Έλληνες συμφοιτητές μου στις πρόσφατες σπουδές, που ήταν μέχρι 25 ετών*. Σε συνδυασμό και με άλλους δυο- τρεις που άκουσα τυχαία, παρόμοιας ηλικίας, συμπεραίνω ότι η προφορά αυτή είναι συχνή στην ηλικιακή ομάδα. 

*κάναμε και σχετική συζήτηση γι' αυτό και το επιχείρημά τους ήταν ότι δεν γράφεται -νγκ-. Ο ένας ήταν ερασιτέχνης ηθοποιός, γιος επαγγελματία του θεάματος, αλλά μάλλον δεν θεωρούσαν απαραίτητα τα μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας στην οικογένεια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> *κάναμε και σχετική συζήτηση γι' αυτό και το επιχείρημά τους ήταν ότι δεν γράφεται -νγκ-. Ο ένας ήταν ερασιτέχνης ηθοποιός, γιος επαγγελματία του θεάματος, αλλά μάλλον δεν θεωρούσαν απαραίτητα τα μαθήματα ορθοφωνίας στην οικογένεια.



Αυτός υποθέτω ότι είναι ο κυριότερος λόγος για την απερρινοποίηση της ελληνικής. Αλλιώς θα το πει αν του το γράψω _απερρινοποίηση_ κι αλλιώς αν του το γράψω _απ(ο)ενρινοποίηση_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2014)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι η συγγνώμη είναι η απόλυτη εξαίρεση των στοιχειωδών κανόνων της προφοράς. Γράφουμε μεν δύο γάμμα, αλλά δεν προφέρουμε "συγκνώμη" ούτε καν κάποιο είδος "νγ" ή παρατεταμένου γάμμα, όπως κάνουμε καμιά φορά με τον συγγραφέα ή το συγγνωστό. Πρόκειται για μία από τις περιπτώσεις όπου συλλαμβάνω τον εαυτό μου οφσάιντ γιατί δεν μου πάει να το γράψω με ένα γάμμα, όσο κι αν δεν καταφέρνω να βρω μια πειστική δικαιολογία.



Ίσως να τα έχουμε αναφέρει κι αλλού, αλλά επανέρχομαι.
Βλέπω ότι στο ΛΚΝ θεωρούν ότι η λέξη έχει δύο προφορές, [siŋγnómi] και [siγnómi], και, αφού καθεμιά από τις προφορές αντιστοιχεί σε μία ορθογραφία, _συγγνώμη_ ή _συγνώμη_, είναι σαν να μας λέει το λεξικό ότι γράφουμε τη λέξη ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που την προφέρουμε ή προφέρουμε τη λέξη ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που τη γράφουμε. 

Η ίδια άποψη επαναλαμβάνεται στο Χρηστικό, το οποίο δεν παραθέτει παντού τις προφορές, αλλά προτείνει πού και πού, με τη συντομογραφία «πρόφ.», δηλαδή «πρόφερε», πώς πρέπει να προφέρονται λέξεις. Έχει: «συγγνώμη (πρόφ. siŋγnómi) & συγνώμη (προφ. siγnómi)».

Εγώ γράφω «συγγνώμη» και το προφέρω [siγnómi] και δεν προβλέπω να το αλλάξω. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι προφέρουν το «συγγνώμη» [siγnómi] και γι' αυτόν το λόγο άρχισε να γράφεται «συγνώμη». Δεν είναι δηλαδή σαν τον siŋγraféa, για τον απλό λόγο ότι το δυσπρόφερτο [ŋγn] στο «συγγνώμη» δεν θα μπορούσε να διατηρηθεί για πολύ σε καθημερινή χρήση. Στα «συγγνωστός» και «ασύγγνωστος» τρέχα γύρευε τι προφέρει ο καθένας — είναι σπάνιες οι λέξεις.


----------

